# Hauptschwingen Lager beim Canyon Nerve XC 9.0 (2011) wechseln



## kaptan (26. August 2011)

Guten Abend!

Ich Tausche grad alle Lager am Hinterbau meines Nerve XC gegen welche von SKF. Habe soweit alle Entfernt ohne zwischenfälle, doch die Hauptschwinge macht mir grad probleme 

Bekomme sie trotz entfernen aller Buchsen, distanz- und Klemmringe nicht vom Rahmen... Hier mal paar bilder dazu:



 

 

 

 

Was muss ich machen? Bin grad etwas Ratlos 

Wäre für jede hilfe oder jeden Rat sehr dankbar!

Danke im voraus und Liebe Grüße,

kaptan


----------



## Bikebmin (26. August 2011)

Hi,
leider kann ich Dir bei dem Problem nicht helfen.

Mir stellt sich nur die Frage, warum man bei einem Bike von 2011 schon die Lager tauscht??? Einfach nur so auf Verdacht?
In den ganzen Langstreckentests haben die Lager eigentlich gut gehalten.

​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaptan (26. August 2011)

Ich rüste es halt gleich zu beginn auf hochwertige SKF kompononeten, da weiß man was man hatt.


----------



## Max_913 (27. August 2011)

lol versteh ich nicht....aber gut wenn du meinst^^


----------



## fkal (27. August 2011)

kaptan schrieb:


> Ich rüste es halt gleich zu beginn auf hochwertige SKF kompononeten, da weiß man was man hatt.



voll fürn arsch...aber gut



kaptan schrieb:


> Bekomme sie trotz entfernen aller Buchsen, distanz- und Klemmringe nicht vom Rahmen...



ich verstehe ein Problem jetzt nicht ganz? Dass die Lager verpresst sind ist dir denk ich mal klar (?). Oder hast nur das Problem, dass du den Hinterbau nicht abbekommst?


und ist das am zweiten Bild ein Riss an der Schweißnaht?


----------



## kaptan (27. August 2011)

Hallo! 

Für den Arsch ist allenfalls dein hirnloser Beitrag mein lieber. Statt etwas konstruktives hier beizutragen suchst du wohl eher einen Internet Zwist... 

Naja, es ist einfach Fakt das die Standard Lager unzuverlässig und minderwertig im Gegensatz zu SKF Produkten der gleichen Art sind. Kenne mich da sehr gut aus da ich als Mechatroniker viel damit arbeite und auch günstig an welche herankomme. Nächster Punkt ist einfach das die von Canyon verbauten Standard DIN-Lager kaum die Bezeichnung "Gedichtetes Lager" verdienen da sie in kürzester Zeit bei langen Touren im Starken Regen/Matsch/Schnee (den wir hier in Hamburg zu 70% im Jahr haben!) einfach schnell kaputt gehen! Das ist primär der Grund des Wechsels! Und gerissen ist da auch nix. 

Es ist mir einfach noch nicht gelungen diese schwinge vom Rest des Rahmen zu trennen um anschließend die verbleibenden beiden Lager auszupressen. Obwohl alles gelöst ist... Wollte hier erstmal einen Rat einholen, da es vielleicht schonmal jemand vollzogen hat nicht mehr nicht weniger.


----------



## fkal (27. August 2011)

kaptan schrieb:


> Statt etwas konstruktives hier beizutragen suchst du wohl eher einen Internet Zwist...



wie soll man großartig was konstruktives beitragen, wenn der fragensteller seine frage nicht klar formuliert?



> Es ist mir einfach noch nicht gelungen diese schwinge vom Rest des Rahmen zu trennen um anschließend die verbleibenden beiden Lager auszupressen. Obwohl alles gelöst ist... Wollte hier erstmal einen Rat einholen, da es vielleicht schonmal jemand vollzogen hat nicht mehr nicht weniger.



ich könnte dir jetzt sagen wie man den hinterbau vom hauptrahmen löst... aber jetzt freuts mich nicht mehr.


----------



## Redshred (27. August 2011)

So und jetzt tauschst du das serien FAG  lager gegen ein SKF aus ????

baut SKF überhaubt dieses Sonder Gleitlager  !!!!!


----------



## kaptan (27. August 2011)

@fkal: schön dann verzieh dich mal aus meinem Thread! 

@redshred: ja und ja...


----------



## Redshred (27. August 2011)

Hmmm

hab mal nachgeschaut 

könnte auch ein SKF sein 
wenn es noch andere Hersteller gibt ???


Wartungsfreie Radial-Gelenklager  GE8-UK   wenns das ist


----------



## kaptan (27. August 2011)

Verstehe einfach nicht warum diese schwinge nicht abzunehmen ist, was ist das für ne komische Konstruktion?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didi123 (27. August 2011)

Auch wenn ich deine Aktion nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann - es gibt eine Demontageanleitung für ältere Canyon Bikes, aber bei dir sieht der Aufbau bissl anders aus (kann auf den Fotos nicht viel erkennen):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=395822

Ich hab die Lager nach 3 Jahren getauscht, weil ich dachte die sind hinüber. Waren sie nicht, wie sich später herausgestellt hat.
Die Aktion ist gut gegangen, aber ohne vernünftiges Werkzeug (Abzieher, passende Buchsen zum Aufpressen, etc.) mach ich das nicht nochmal.

Noch was:
Wie auch immer dein Lager aufgebaut ist - macht die Kurbel ab!
Dann noch viel Spaß beim basteln und mach' nix kaputt!


----------



## Max_913 (28. August 2011)

Glaub du wirst deine aktion bald bereuen...


----------



## kaptan (28. August 2011)

Ich rüste mein Rad doch nur fachgerecht und gewissenhaft auf hochwertige Lager auf, weil ich wie erwähnt fast ausschließlich bei schlechtem Wetter viel(!) darauf fahre bzw. fahren werde/will. Warum soll ich da was bereuen? Ich Schraube gerne an meinem Rad, da weiß ich was wie und in welchem Zustand ist, und optimiere so gut wie möglich die Funktionen! Vertrauen an Canyon ist gut, aber kontrolle halt besser.  Wollte nur Hilfe und dadurch meine Kenntnisse erweitern, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Es ist traurig wie voreingenommen sich Leute in Foren manchmal aufführen.


----------



## Bikebmin (28. August 2011)

MoinMoin,

ich glaube nicht, daß Dir hier jemand Böses will.

Der Hinweis mit dem Riss an der Naht (2. Bild, die kleine weisse Linie auf der Naht) könnte stimmen!

Beim Rad ist das so wie mit allen Dingen: 
Never change a running system!

Klar, sind die Lager irgendwann pflegebedürftig. Nur wieso bist Du Dir denn soooo sicher, daß diese neuen (Serien-)Lager in Kürze verschlissen sind??

Weiter oben hat jemand von seinem Lagertausch geschrieben.
Mein Hinweis war auf Bike/Mountainbike. In denen gibt es immer wieder Tests verschiedener Räder im Dauerbetrieb (3.000km unter Bedingungen, die die meisten von uns nicht beradeln). In der Regel, und auch bei den Canyons, sind da kaum Probleme mit den Lagern.

Das scheint Dich nicht zu interessieren?

Meist gibt es Probs, weil die Leute Ihr Bike mit einem Hochdruckreiniger oder aggresiven Reinigern bearbeiten. 
(Oder auch gut gemeint mit WD40 & Co. das letzte Fett aus den Lagern spülen)


----------



## Marathommi (30. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Kaptan,
bei meinem Nerve AM 6.0 sind nach 1,5 Jahren alle Lager (YES Lager) des Hinterbaus trocken und rostig. Habe sie notdürftig wieder gängig bekommen und möchte nun alle Lager tauschen. Gibt es Keramiklager o.ä.? und wie hast du die Lager hinter dem Tretlager herausbekommen?
Gruß Marathommi


----------



## kaptan (31. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Habe alles gegen hochdichte SKF Lager getauscht, die vier doppell Lager an der Hinterachse sind RS1 der Rest RSH, halt in entsprechender Norm Größe. Das Gleitlager hinter der Kurbel habe ich nicht gewechselt da es erstens noch nagelneu war, und zweitens auch zu meiner Überraschung ein sehr hochwertiges Produkt aus Japan ist.  

Ging alles ohne Probleme bei mir in der Firma mit entsprechendem Werkzeug von statten, Rahmen oder teile davon sind natürlich nicht gerissen oder ähnliches und Bike fährt sich besser den je, nur zur info. 

Hier kannst du sehen welche Lager es sind und was sie für Eigenschaften haben im Gegensatz zu den billigen Canyon Standart Dingern...


http://www.skf.com/skf/productcatal...?tableName=1_1_t1.tab&maincatalogue=1&lang=de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jaamaa (1. November 2011)

Hat die ganze Aktion jetzt wirklich 2 Monate gedauert?


----------



## kaptan (1. November 2011)

Zwei Monate, ja ne is klar kiste... Die Aktion war in ner Stunde durch nachdem die Lager angekommen waren.  Hab hier nur wieder geschrieben weil mich einer etwas gefragt hat.


----------



## jaamaa (1. November 2011)

kaptan schrieb:


> Zwei Monate, ja ne is klar kiste... Die Aktion war in ner Stunde durch nachdem die Lager angekommen waren.  Hab hier nur wieder geschrieben weil mich einer etwas gefragt hat.



Am 26.08.2011 um 20:28 hast du gefragt wie die Strebe abgeht, am  27.08.2011 um 17:02 warst du immer noch ratlos und wann du sie nun letztendlich abbekommen hast, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Sicherlich hat es aber länger als eine Stunde gedauert... oder?


----------



## Redshred (1. November 2011)

> Das Gleitlager hinter der Kurbel habe ich nicht gewechselt



sie ging halt doch nicht ab 



> billigen Canyon Standart Dingern



z lager waren es ja wohl nicht ,was war billig daran?


----------



## kaptan (2. November 2011)

jaamaa schrieb:


> Am 26.08.2011 um 20:28 hast du gefragt wie die Strebe abgeht, am  27.08.2011 um 17:02 warst du immer noch ratlos und wann du sie nun letztendlich abbekommen hast, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Sicherlich hat es aber länger als eine Stunde gedauert... oder?






Redshred schrieb:


> sie ging halt doch nicht ab
> 
> 
> 
> z lager waren es ja wohl nicht ,was war billig daran?



Das Aus- und Einpressen der 8 Lager ist kein Thema und sollte bei jedem handwerklich begabten Menschen zügig von Statten gehen wenn man das richtige Werkzeug hat und benutzt!  Das wieder zusammenbauen des Rahmen Hinterbaus ebenfalls. Das was am
Meisten dabei aufgehalten hat war das Versehen mit loctite 243 der einzelnen Verschraubungen 

Ich hätte die Hauptschwinge irgendwann mit Sicherheit abbekommen (Stichwort: Lagerbuchsen austreiber) aber es war halt nicht wirklich nötig! Das Japanische JNK Gleitlager ist laut Aussage unseres Technikers ein im Gegensatz zu den Standart Rillenkugellagern von Canyon die am Rest des Hinterbaus steckten wirklich hochwertig und unterscheidete sich nur marginal vom SKF Pedant. Wollte halt nur einen Rat aus dem Forum um Klarheit zu bekommen, bevor ich evtl. rumprobiere ohne Ende 

Und ja die Canyon standartlager sind billige Massenware aus Fernost (Stück 4! Die von SKF= 22 das stück ) die ich einfach nicht an meinem Bike will!

Kannst ja mal reinschauen wenn es dich interessiert was die SKF Lager so ausmacht: 

http://www.skf.com/portal/skf/home/products?maincatalogue=1&lang=de&newlink=1_23_3


----------



## Bikebmin (2. November 2011)

Hi,
ist ja nett, hier die ganzen Dokumente von SKF zu lesen aber was für Bezeichnungen hatten denn die "Canyon"-Lager.
Und hast Du davon Bilder zum einstellen? Wäre mal interessant zu sehen, wo denn da nun die zumindest optischen Unterschiede sind.


----------



## kaptan (2. November 2011)

Klar, stelle ich gerne rein wenn ich Zuhause bin. Hab die noch liegen  Allerdings habe ich keine Bilder der SKF Lager gemacht, diese hatten ein etwas anderes aussehen was Dichtung und Material angeht...


----------



## kaptan (2. November 2011)

Bilder der Ausgebauten Serien Canyon Lager sind online bei mir im Profil unter Fotos zu Finden. Habe auch die Rechnung mit genauen Bezeichnungen der Lager für die Passenden von SKF hinzugefügt.


----------



## laleso (2. November 2011)

kaptan schrieb:


> Und ja die Canyon standartlager sind billige Massenware aus Fernost (Stück 4! Die von SKF= 22 das stück ) die ich einfach nicht an meinem Bike will!



Du hast wohl "Stück" und "Satz" verwechselt, oder?
Ansonsten hat Dich jemand ganz schön über´n Tisch gezogen...


----------



## Bikebmin (3. November 2011)

Hallo,
danke für die Bilder. Sofern da nichts anderes drauf steht ist das schwer zu sagen, welcher Lieferant das ist.

Allerdings fertigen auch SKF und FAG inzwischen weltweit und die Produktionen in Asien sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Selbst BMW hat inzwischen begonnen, Motorradmotoren aus China zu beziehen. Die hatten Anfangs nur ein bischen weniger Leistung als die aus Europa und über die Dauerhaltbarkeit wird die Zeit entscheiden.

Ich denke, in der Winterpause gucke ich mir die Lager zumindest mal an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NerveAM (23. August 2012)

...genau das Thema, welches ich gesucht habe, und trotzdem keine einzige Antwort auf die Frage:

 "Wie und mit welchem (Spezial-)Werkzeug bekommt man die Lager bzw. Lagerbuchsen demontiert?"

Canyon hält sich auf Anfragen auch komplett bedeckt.


----------



## log11 (23. August 2012)

Klar halten die sich bedeckt, die wollen ja auch an dem Service verdienen. 
Beim selber einpressen muss man schon wissen was man tut, sonst versuat man sich den Lagersitz und der Rahmen ist hin.
Nen wartungsfreier Fullyhinterbau wäre mal ne Marktlücke.


----------



## jaamaa (23. August 2012)

log11 schrieb:


> Beim selber einpressen muss man schon wissen was man tut, sonst versuat man sich den Lagersitz und der Rahmen ist hin.



So schlimm ist es ja nun auch nicht... die Lager sitzen ja in der Kettenstrebe. Macht dann  99,-


----------



## yak (22. Oktober 2012)

NerveAM schrieb:


> ...genau das Thema, welches ich gesucht habe, und trotzdem keine einzige Antwort auf die Frage:
> 
> "Wie und mit welchem (Spezial-)Werkzeug bekommt man die Lager bzw. Lagerbuchsen demontiert?"
> 
> Canyon hält sich auf Anfragen auch komplett bedeckt.



Es wäre echt !SUPER! wenn einer mal eine kleine Anleitung (Video oder Bilder + Text) für das richtige Wechseln von den Lagern erstellen könnte

Zudem würde mich interessieren wie man beim XC das Hauptschwinglager Wechselt...


Den ganzen Spaß auseinander zu bauen ist kein Problem aber dieses Hauptschwinglager ist zum Kotzen!! Wer denkt sich denn so nen Mist aus!



Edit:
Der Schrauber um die Ecke hat es auch nicht auseinander bekommen und der Fachhandel nimmt es nicht weil es ein Canyon ist!
Die sollen doch froh sein, dass sie was am Service verdienen können! Zum Kotzen!!!


----------



## yak (24. Oktober 2012)

Das Hauptschwinglager habe ich mit einem Heißluftföhn besiegt! Es war geklebt und konnte daher nicht auseinander gehen...

Eine Anleitung zum wechseln der Kugellager gibt es hier


----------



## Cobenzl (25. Oktober 2012)

Da ist ja wieder nicht das Hauptschwingenlager dabei . . .


----------



## yak (25. Oktober 2012)

Cobenzl schrieb:


> Da ist ja wieder nicht das Hauptschwingenlager dabei . . .



Folge dem Link und lies dir den Text durch... dort wirst du einen Link finden, welcher dich zu einer sehr guten Anleitung zum wechseln des Hauptlagers führen wird.


----------



## Cobenzl (27. Oktober 2012)

Ja aber bei meinem 2009er XC sieht das Hauptschwingenlager anders aus !
Wenn man beidseitig die Schrauben herausnimmt, dann sitzt die Schwinge immer noch fest. Vielleicht muss man das mit mehr kraft abziehen aber da möchte ich vorher schon wissen ob das so gehört.


----------



## yak (27. Oktober 2012)

Cobenzl schrieb:


> Ja aber bei meinem 2009er XC sieht das Hauptschwingenlager anders aus !
> Wenn man beidseitig die Schrauben herausnimmt, dann sitzt die Schwinge immer noch fest. Vielleicht muss man das mit mehr kraft abziehen aber da möchte ich vorher schon wissen ob das so gehört.



Da kann ich dir nicht helfen :/ Aber es sieht so aus als ob der Bolzen samt Lager noch drin wäre und den sollst du ja jetzt mit dem Plastikstarb raus hauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cobenzl (27. Oktober 2012)

Da ist aber weder Abdeckscheibe noch Sprengring


----------



## jaamaa (27. Oktober 2012)

Cobenzl schrieb:


> Ja aber bei meinem 2009er XC sieht das Hauptschwingenlager anders aus !
> Wenn man beidseitig die Schrauben herausnimmt, dann sitzt die Schwinge immer noch fest. Vielleicht muss man das mit mehr kraft abziehen aber da möchte ich vorher schon wissen ob das so gehört.



Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, hängt die Schwinge ein wenig am Bolzen der durch den Rahmen geht. Ich bin damals ganz vorsichtig mit einem breiten Schraubendreher auf der Antriebsseite zwischen Rahmen und Schwinge und habe versucht den Bolzen etwas nach links zu drücken. Danach geht die Schwinge zuerst auf der Antriebsseite los...
Aber wie gesagt.. ganz vorsichtig probieren und ohne Gewähr


----------



## Cobenzl (27. Oktober 2012)

Ok, das ist ja schon einmal der Hinweis, dass außer dem Schraubbolzen  den ich herausgedreht habe keine Achse mehr herauszuziehen ist.  Hast du vielleicht auch die Lagerdimension oder Nummer von dem Lager ?


----------



## JieP (14. November 2012)

Ich hab gerade die Hauptschwinglager von mein *Nerve AM'10* gewechselt.
Lager GE8C (JNK) oder GE8-UK (FAG).

Wenn mann die Bolzen links und rechts heraus gedreht hat, bleibt der Hinterbau noch 'hangen'. 
Nimm da ein grosser Schraubenzieher und winde ein alter Lappen herum.
Dann der Schraubenzieher als Hebel zwischen Rahmen und Hinterbau an einer der Seiten. Hinterbau kommt lose.
Die Hauptlager kann mann ganz einfach mit ein kleiner Schraubenzieher und Hammer vorsichtig heraus schlagen.
Die neue Lager eine Nacht im Gefrierschrank; so kann mann die auch einfach im Hinterbau einbauen, wider mit ein Schraubenzieher/Hammer.

Dann kommt der Nervenkitzel; Rahmen wider zwischen den Hinterbau bekommen.
An jeder Seite muss ein Gummiring und ein (Ball-joint)Spacer zwischen Hinterbau und Rahmen kommen.
Den Gummiring muss mann, zusammen mit den Spacer, kräftig im Hinterbau drücken (beide Seiten gleichzeitig) und dann über den Rahmen schieben. 
Wenn den Hinterbau sich auf die richtige Stelle befindet, 'klickt' den Spacer sich fest im Rahmen und Hinterbau. (Deswegen bleibt der Hinterbau fest, wenn nur die Bolzen heraus sind!). 
Also der Gummiring arbeitet wie eine Springfeder, die den Spacer ein winziges Stück im Rahmen drückt.
Bolzen wider einschrauben! Fertig!
Nicht vergessen die Lager ein zu fetten.

Kleiner Tip: benütze ein (oder zwei) kleine Leimzangen um den Gummiring/Spacer im Hinterbau zu klemmen wenn mann aleine arbeitet.

Hinterbau arbeitet am anfang etwas schwer; wird aber schnell wider beweglich.

Hab diese information/instruktion von Canyon-Niederlande.
Hoffentlich nützlich; hab leider keine Bilder dabei.

(bitte entschuldigung wenn Schreibfehler dabei sind)


----------



## Cobenzl (14. November 2012)

Hallo JieP vielen Dank für die Beschreibung. Da werd ich mich demnächst drüber trauen und berichten.


----------



## Bikebmin (17. November 2012)

Hallo JieP,

ich finde das sehr gut beschrieben! 

Hätte allerdings etwas Angst die Lager mit Schlägen auszutreiben. Einige sagen, die könnten verkanten und den Lagersitz beschädigen. Da läßt sich aber bestimmt auch was zum Ausziehen basteln.

Tja, lass "uns" das mal op Nederlands schriven! Verschrikkelig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JieP (7. Dezember 2012)

> Einige sagen, die könnten verkanten und den Lagersitz beschädigen.


Hab mir da auch gewundert, das die Lager so einfach raus geschlagen konnten. Immer ganz leicht schlagen und den Schraubenzieher jedes Mal an eine andere Stelle wider plazieren. 



> Tja, lass "uns" das mal op Nederlands schriven! Verschrikkelig!




Hinterbau arbeitet jetzt wider geschmeidig!!


----------



## napstarr (12. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank, JieP!!!

Ich habe ewig nach dieser Lösung gesucht.


----------



## crazy_wiesel (26. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal vielen Dank an JieP für die Anleitung! 

Auch bei meinem Nerve AM 2009 sind die Hauptschwingenlager hinüber (deutliches Spiel und Knackgeräusche). 
Leider bekomme ich die Kettenstrebe nicht vom Hauptrahmen getrennt. Ich habe schon, wie in der Anleitung von JieP beschreiben, einen großen Schraubenzieher auf beiden Seiten als Hebel benutzt, allerdings konnte ich so nur die Antriebsseite lösen. Die Nichtantriebsseite bewegt sich bei mir, auch nach 2 Stunden hebeln, keinen Millimeter....

Hat mir villeicht jemand einen Tipp wie man die zweite Seite gelöst bekommt?

Gruß,
Markus


Btw, für alle die es interessiert gibt es hier die Explosionszeichnungen & Teilenummern für die 2009 & 2010 Rahmen:
http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/nerve_am_10.pdf
http://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/nerve_xc_10.pdf
https://www.canyon.com/downloads/supportcenter/nerve_xc_09.pdf


----------



## napstarr (28. Mai 2013)

Ich hatte Hilfe von zwei weiteren Händen.
Ich habe die Streben hinten zusammengedrückt und mein Kumpel hat mit dem Schraubendreher gehebelt. 
Man muss leider soviel Kraft aufwenden dass man Angst haben muss, etwas zu zerstören ;(
Wieder rauf war nochmal ne größere Sache.
Ich hoffe, die neuen Lager halten länger!


----------



## tane (28. Mai 2013)

rauf presst du eines der beiden lager nicht bis in seine endposition
dann schwinge rauf-festhalten-lager reinpressen
(eine neue schwinge kommt z.b. v. canyon mit einem lager 5mm oder so außerhalb der endposition)


----------



## kaptan (28. Mai 2013)

Hier wurde wohl von einem Canyon Mod ordentlich durchegwischt?!


----------



## tane (29. Mai 2013)

kaptan schrieb:


> Hier wurde wohl von einem Canyon Mod ordentlich durchegwischt?!



?


----------



## crazy_wiesel (29. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Antworten!  Habe die Strebe unten! War am Ende eine Sache von Sekunden. 

Wenn die beiden Schrauben draußen sind muss man den Rahmen mit dem Sattel auf den Boden stellen. Dann einfach den Fuß auf den Sattel stellen, die Kettenstrebe auf der Antriebsseite festhalten und die Strebe nach oben ziehen. Die Kettenstrebe stützt sich dabei auf der ISCG-Aufnahme ab und hebelt sich so von selbst vom Hauptrahmen.

Die Lösung stammt von http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10638352&postcount=15 und funktioniert auch beim AM (zumindest bei meinem 2009 Modell).

Gruß
Markus


----------



## RICO (31. Mai 2013)

Au weia, 
ein leichter Schlag mit dem Schonhammer links und rechts auf die eingeklebte Buchse reicht und die Gleitlager rutschen so weit auseinander, dass die Kettenstrebe frei ist.
Beim Zusammenbau gut fetten vor allem die 4 hintern Horstlink Lager. Pingelige Zeitgenossen nehmen bei den Rillenkugellagern noch vorsichtig die Staubkappen ab um mehr Fett einzufüllen. 
In den guten Schwedenlagern (SKF) war bei mir immer deutlich mehr Fett drin als bei Asialagern, deshalb sind die auch günstiger ;-)
Am beständigsten gegen Feuchtigkeit ist meiner Erfahrung nach, immer noch das altbewährte weiße Gallo Fett. 
Die Horstlink Lager sterben aber trotzdem irgendwann. Wenn man sich vorstellt, dass alle Schläge beim fahren immer von den gleichen winzigen Kügelchen übertragen werden. An der Stelle wäre ein Gleitlager haltbarer ist aber wohl zu teuer.


----------



## crazy_wiesel (31. Mai 2013)

Auf die Idee mit dem Schonhammer bin ich auch gekommen, aber bei mir hat sich da nichts bewegt. Auch nicht mit etwas mehr als einem leichten Schlag 

Das die Horstlinklager nicht lange halten stimmt allerdings. Leztes Jahr hatte ich den bekannten Riss in der Sitzstrebe entdeckt, worauf diese samt Lager getauscht wurde. Nun, nach nichteinmal einem Jahr laufen 3 von 4 Lager schonwieder ruckelig und eins ist komplett fest. Und nein, ich benutze kein Hockdruck- oder Dampfstrahler sondern wasche meine Bikes nur von Hand.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (31. Mai 2013)

Hi Markus,

versuch mal vorsichtig, ohne die Lager vorher auszupressen die Abdeckung der Lager mit einem winzigen Schraubenzieher abzuhebeln geht aber nur bei RS Deckscheiben. Irgendjemand hat das schon mal im IBC mit Bildern beschrieben, ich finds nur nicht mehr.
Falls die Kugeln nur leichten Rost angesetzt haben, Kannst du Fett rein drücken eine Lange M 8er Schraube durchstecken und die mit Akkuschrauber oder von Hand ein paar Umdrehungen laufen lassen. Dazu brauchst du nicht den ganzen Hinterbau zerlegen, die Schrauben vom Horstlink reichen.

Gruß RICO


----------



## RICO (31. Mai 2013)

Ich hab mal die Fotos hochgeladen.





Aber bitte ganz vorsichtig, am besten beim alten Lager üben. 




Ich habe auch vor kurzem erst eine neue Sitzstrebe bekommen und die Lager gleich nachgefettet.
Dichtscheiben nach dem fetten natürlich wieder einclippen!
Canyon hat bei mir die 698 Lager mit 2RS und nicht wie im Plan steht mit ZZ Dichtscheiben bestückt. Mit ZZ Dichtung wären sie nach einer Regenfahrt tot.
Ich wasche auch nur von Hand, fahre aber meine Touren auch bei einsetzendem Regen zu Ende.

Gruß RICO


----------



## crazy_wiesel (31. Mai 2013)

Hi Rico,

vielen Dank für den Tipp und die Bilder! Da aber mein Hinterbau sowieso schon auseinander war und ich noch 4 Lager hier hatte habe ich die gleich getauscht. 

Das mit dem Nachfetten mache ich auch immer bei allen Kugellagern im Hinterbau. Habe es damals auch so bei meiner neuen Strebe gemacht. Doch leider hat sich wohl auf einer Seite irgendwie Wasser bei der Verschraubung durchgedrückt, was dann zwischen den Lagern stand und sie so schön vor sich hergammeln konnten :-( Bei den neuen Lagern habe ich den Zwischenraum zwischen den Lagern erstmal großzügig mit Fett gefüllt.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Cobenzl (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo Kollegen, ich hab mich drÃ¼ber gemacht und gestern alle Kugellager an meinen Nerve 2009 gewechselt. Das habe ich schon voriges Jahr gemacht, aber jetzt sind SKF drin, weil  die Billiglager schon wieder zum rumpeln und knaxen  angefangen haben. Die Hauptschwinge / Kettenstrebe habe dank euer guten Tipps diesmal sehr einfach und leicht abbauen kÃ¶nnen.  Am Sattel gestellt, die Schwinge nach unten gekippt und mit einem kleinen Holzkeil zwischen Tretlager und Querstrebe der Schwinge abgepresst. Beim Horstlink hab ich das ganze vorgespannt - Schnur
NUR da sind garkeine Kugellager verbaut sondern Gelenklager â sowas. Also eigentlich Gleitlager und die haben nix, die sind einwandfrei. Bleibt wieder die Frage warum sind die nicht Ã¼berall drin. Bei einem Auto findest man ja auch kein einziges Kugellager an den Achsschwingen NUR Gleitlager.

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1390385]
	
[/URL]


----------



## crazy_wiesel (31. Mai 2013)

Das nicht mehr Gleitlager verbaut werden liegt aus meiner Sicht an den Kosten & dem (theoretisch) erhöten Losbrechmonent im Vergleich mit Wälzlagern.

Es gibt auch Hersteller die den Hinterbau komplett mit Gleitlagern lagern, zb. Ni...ai . Dort genügt es einmal im Jahr die Lagerstellen zu fetten und das Lagerspiel einzustellen und kann ansonsten die Lager für Jahre vergessen. Leider spielt sich das ganze in einem anderen Preissegment ab.

Gruß
Markus


----------



## Alien2 (4. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
möchte aus gegebenen Anlass den Thread wieder nach vorne holen.

Habe an meinem Nerve XC (2011) 2015 von Canyon die Lager tauschen lassen. Jetzt sind die meisten wieder hinüber bzw. ruckeln.
Möchte es diesmal selber probieren und durch höherwertigere Lager ersetzen. Einkaufsliste habe ich hier gefunden.

Eine Frage zum Hauptlager an der Schwinge: 
hier habe ich etwas Spiel. 
Ist das normal oder sollte es hier spielfrei sein?

Wenn leichtes Spiel NICHT i.O. wäre, sind dann die Lager hinüber oder hat das evtl. andere Ursachen?

Danke und Gruß
Andi


----------



## filiale (4. März 2019)

Ob das Lager hinüber ist siehst Du erst wenn es ausgebaut ist bzw. Du die Dichtung abgehebelt hast und ins Innere schauen kannst. 
Höherwertige Lager bringen nur bedingt etwas. Du mußt die Lager vor dem Einbau mit Fett befüllen. Sonst gehen die neuen Lager auxh hinüber. Die haben ab Werk alle zu wenig Fett weil sie für hohe Umdrehungen ausgelegt sind.


----------



## Cobenzl (5. März 2019)

Fully Hinterbaulager sind meist nach 2 Jahren bedient, Kugellager sind für Drehzahl ausgelegt wie "filiale" schon geschrieben hat, ob zusätzliches Fett hilft ist eine Hypothese. Was sicher nicht gut ist, wenn man die Dichtungen bei einem neuen Lager heraus kippt, das geht nicht ohne Beschädigung ab, auch wenn man es nicht sieht. Ich mache viele Lagerwechsel bei Fully Hinterbauten, alleine letzte Woche 5 Räder. Wenn's ruckelt, tauschen, wenn's Spiel hat tauschen. Wobei, wenn es schon spiel hat, dann zerfällt das Lager meistens beim Ausschlagen über den Innenring und es bleibt der Außenring stecken. Canyon hat aber meist eine Nut im Lagersitz und man kann den Außenring von der anderen Seite mit einem Dorn ausschlagen.


----------



## Alien2 (5. März 2019)

Danke, aber trotzdem noch einmal die Frage: ist (leichtes) Spiel am Hauptlager normal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## laleso (5. März 2019)

Alien2 schrieb:


> Danke, aber trotzdem noch einmal die Frage: ist (leichtes) Spiel am Hauptlager normal?


Nein, bei Spiel Lager auswechseln.
Bei den beiden Hauptlagern sind keine Kugeln drinnen (siehe Foto von Post 56). Das sind exotische Lager, die ich nur von einem Markenhersteller gefunden hatte.
Bei meinem Bike damals hatte ich die mehrfach gewechselt, das linke Lager war anfälliger als das rechte.
Wenn eh schon alles auseinander ist, dann ist der Aufwand überschaubar.


----------



## Cobenzl (5. März 2019)

2009 waren dies Gleitlager / Geleklager drin, aber später wurden wieder Kugellager verbaut, also eventuell auch beim 2011 Modell. Und ja, wenn da ein Spiel ist tauschen.


----------



## filiale (5. März 2019)

Cobenzl schrieb:


> ...ob zusätzliches Fett hilft ist eine Hypothese...



Ich zerlege meine ungefahrenen neuen Fullys und fülle, nach dem Abhebeln der Dichtung mit einer Stecknadel, die Lager mit Bootsfett. Daher habe ich seit über 10 Jahren noch nie Lager wechseln müssen. Somit echte Langzeiterfahrung. Im Schnitt 2-3 Jahre mit jeweils über 10Tkm. Verschiedene Hersteller. Also keine Hypothese.

Vermutlich ärgern sich nur die Händler, weil sie dadurch weniger zu tun haben


----------



## Alien2 (5. März 2019)

Und noch eine Frage zu einem Werkzeug – was ich nicht habe.

Innenauszieher für die Horst-Link-Lager.
Habe mal 2 Stück recherchiert:
- NEXUS 51-0A1
- GEDORE Innenauszieher 5-8 mm

Was mir nicht klar ist – was stützt sich gegen den Rahmen ab?
Oder braucht es dazu noch ein zusätzliches Tool?

DANKE


----------



## Cobenzl (5. März 2019)

In der Firma verwenden wir "Park Tool HBP-1 Nabenlager-Einpresswerkzeug" und ein Lagerausziehwerkzeugset Zuhause eine Sammlung von Scheiben, Gewindestangen, Schrauben und Hülsen wie Reste von Kürzungen von Lenkern, Sattelstützen, Gabelschaft und alles was man so findet und passt wie Stecknüsse. Ein Durchschlägersett darf auch nicht fehlen.


----------



## RICO (7. März 2019)

Den GEDORE Innenauszieher 5-8 mm kannst du dir sparen, habe ich noch nie ein Lager mit raus bekommen weil der zu klein und weich ist, bzw. die Lager im Alu zu fest sitzen. Die Nüsse eines kleinen Ratschenkastens und der Rest den mein Vorredner schon erwähnte reichen aus.
Ich fette Lager an neuen Bikes auch direkt mit dem altbewährten weißen Galli Fett nach. Ich kenne kein Fett was besser Wasser abkann. Dazu nehme ich die Kunstoffdeckel der Lager ab. Und je günstiger die Hersteller die Lager einkaufen desto weniger Fett ist oft in denen drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alien2 (7. März 2019)

So - jetzt bin ich total verwirrt ;-)

Wie bekomme ich nun die Lager raus, wenn das GEDORE nix taugt?


----------



## RICO (8. März 2019)

zB.:
Specialized PITCH - Galerie & Technik Thema  - Teil 3
oder
"Das erste Mal": Lagertausch Hinterbau,Canyon Nerve AM 2011
und wenn man es gewerbsmässig betreiben will




wobei die Cyclus Lageradapter das erste Werkzeug ist, dass auch kleine Lager scheinbar gut greift. Wobei das mit den Kugeln bei den meisten Hinterbaulagern die ich in den letzen Jahren getauscht habe auch nicht funktioniert, da hinter dem Lager eine Hülse war oder der Bund zu eng.


----------



## Alien2 (20. März 2019)

Hallo noch einmal,

habe mittlerweile alle Lager raus!

Bei den beiden Haupt-Lagern (Schwinge – Rahmen) hab ich dann doch eine Frage:

Dazu habe ich 3 Bilder hier angehängt!

Ich habe 2015 von Canyon ein PDF bekommen, wo man den Aufbau der Lager sehen kann.

Bei mir sieht das allerdings z.T. etwas anders aus.

Die Schraube auf der Antriebseite ist z.B. nicht identisch zu der auf der Bremsseite – diese hat noch eine Art Nase am Schraubkopf.

Es sollte auch ein O-Ring verbaut sein. Hab ich nicht gefunden.

Allerdings 2 Dichtungen (ganz rechts im Bild "Hauptlager_Antriebseite").

Wo die genau waren, weiß ich allerdings nicht mehr. Ich glaube direkt am Lager. Müssten da noch mehr Dichtungen sein? Vor und nach jedem Lager? Die sind so mickrig!

Stimmt eigentlich die Reihenfolge, wie ich sie gelegt habe? 
Ist mir bei der Demontage etwas auseinandergefallen!
Bin mir da irgendwie nicht mehr ganz sicher ;-)

Der Canyon-Service wollte oder konnte mir da nicht weiterhelfen. Die halten sich doch sehr bedeckt!!! Wie immer eigentlich! 

Danke und Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Dice8 (20. März 2019)

Ich habe mal deine Bilder editiert.




Reihenfolge wäre 2 - 5.1 - 4 - 3 - 1







Reihenfolge wäre 2 - 5.1 - 5 - 6 - 4 - 3 - 1

Auf beiden Seiten kommt die Distanzscheibe 2 und der Dichtring 5.1 aber auf die Innenseite der Kettenstrebe. Das Lager und der Rest wird von außen in den Lagersitz "eingebaut".

Die Gummiringe 5.1 bzw. Nr. 27 brauchst du aber neu da deine völlig kaputt sind.


----------



## Alien2 (21. März 2019)

Hallo und vielen Dank!
Hast mir sehr geholfen!!!!


----------



## Alien2 (14. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

hab nun gestern, nach endlosem Warten auf meine O-Ringe, das Hauptlager wieder zusammengebaut.
Ich denke, ich habe soweit alles richtig gemacht!

*Allerdings bewegt sich die Schwinge überraschend schwergängig.
*
Habe die empfohlenen 22 Nm eingehalten.

Hm! – ist das normal?

Ich bin kein Ingenieur – aber warum verbaut man hier Radial-Gelenklager? Um die seitlich wirkenden Kräfte aufzunehmen?

Gruß Andi


----------



## filiale (14. April 2019)

Sind die 22Nm mit einem genauen Werkzeug eingestellt ? Sonst werden mal schnell 30Nm daraus.
Läßt sich die Schwinge ohne Hinterrad und ohne Dämpfer schwer bewegen ? Soweit alles gefettet, auch die Lager ?


----------



## Dice8 (14. April 2019)

Alien2 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hab nun gestern, nach endlosem Warten auf meine O-Ringe, das Hauptlager wieder zusammengebaut.
> Ich denke, ich habe soweit alles richtig gemacht!
> ...



Das ist völlig normal! Und die GE8C Lager werden *nicht* gefettet!


----------



## filiale (14. April 2019)

Sind das nicht Kugellager ? Laufen die trocken ? Das wäre eine wichtige Info auch für Andere. Danke.


----------



## Dice8 (14. April 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Sind das nicht Kugellager ? Laufen die trocken ? Das wäre eine wichtige Info auch für Andere. Danke.


Das sind Gleitlager. Gerade falsches Fett würde einen erhöhten Verschleiß verursachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alien2 (14. April 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Sind die 22Nm mit einem genauen Werkzeug eingestellt ? Sonst werden mal schnell 30Nm daraus.
> Läßt sich die Schwinge ohne Hinterrad und ohne Dämpfer schwer bewegen ? Soweit alles gefettet, auch die Lager ?



Ja - die 22 Nm sind echt. Benutze 2 gute Drehmomentschlüssel.
Ich spreche nur von der Montage der Kettenstrebe – ohne Sitzstrebe, Wippe und Dämpfer.



Dice8 schrieb:


> Das ist völlig normal! Und die GE8C Lager werden *nicht* gefettet!



Habe erst neulich bei SKF nachgefragt.
Antwort: "...das genannte Lager ist wartungspflichtig und muss geschmiert werden."

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass du recht hast und das "normal" ist.

Bei Canyon brauch ich ja gar nicht erst nachfragen. Wenn es nach denen geht, muss ich eh das ganze Bike einschicken!!!

Gruß und schönen Restsonntag
Andi


----------



## filiale (14. April 2019)

Dice8 schrieb:


> Das sind Gleitlager. Gerade falsches Fett würde einen erhöhten Verschleiß verursachen.



Also doch fetten. (siehe auch Antwort von SKF). Gibt es Tips von Dir welches Fett genommen werden sollte ?


----------



## Dice8 (14. April 2019)

filiale schrieb:


> Also doch fetten. (siehe auch Antwort von SKF). Gibt es Tips von Dir welches Fett genommen werden sollte ?


Leider nein, da ich die nie gefettet habe. Ist aber auch schon mehrere Jahre her das ich mal ein Canyon Nerve hatte...


----------



## Alien2 (15. April 2019)

ich nehm seit einer Ewigkeit das Bike Grease von Motorex.
Hatte nie Probleme damit


----------

